

Why We Procrastinate – We think of our future selves as strangers - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/16/nothingness/why-we-procrastinate

======
zxcdw
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8176654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8176654)

------
mbil
I'll read this later.

~~~
sixQuarks
yeah, me too. My future self 2 days ahead can deal with this. My current self
wants to browse reddit

------
huherto
> We humans, Parfit argued, are not a consistent identity moving through time,
> but a chain of successive selves, each tangentially linked to, and yet
> distinct from, the previous and subsequent ones.

This describes my feelings lately.

~~~
amelius
So there are two options. Either your future self is a stranger from your
present self, OR, your future self "is equal" to your present self.

However, there's an equivalence principle lurking here. Because if you choose
the second option, then someone else could be equal to your present self. And
transitively, somebody else from the past could be equal to your present self.
In fact, all living creatures from the past and the future would be equal to
your present self.

------
frost_knight
“Once you've got a task to do, it's better to do it than live with the fear of
it.”

\-- Ninefingers, "The Blade Itself", Joe Ambercrombie

